# 100 Windows XP RUN COMMANDS



## rakeshishere (Jul 25, 2006)

This is the source as revealed by rakeshishere 
-tuxfan



> The source for my info is www.wintips-inc.com/wintricks.htm. Check the site and the website has a s/w called WINTRICKS which is a collection of such gud tricks.



100 Windows XP RUN COMMANDS

eg:- Go to StartMenu>RUN> "Command "


Accessibility Controls
access.cpl

Add Hardware Wizard
hdwwiz.cpl

Add/Remove Programs
appwiz.cpl

Administrative Tools
control admintools

Automatic Updates
wuaucpl.cpl

Bluetooth Transfer Wizard
fsquirt

Calculator
calc

Certificate Manager
certmgr.msc

Character Map
charmap

Check Disk Utility
chkdsk

Clipboard Viewer
clipbrd

Command Prompt
cmd

Component Services
dcomcnfg

Computer Management
compmgmt.msc

Date and Time Properties
timedate.cpl

DDE Shares
ddeshare

Device Manager
devmgmt.msc

Direct X Control Panel (If Installed)*
directx.cpl

Direct X Troubleshooter
dxdiag

Disk Cleanup Utility
cleanmgr

Disk Defragment
dfrg.msc

Disk Management
diskmgmt.msc

Disk Partition Manager
diskpart

Display Properties
control desktop

Display Properties
desk.cpl

Display Properties (w/Appearance Tab Preselected)
control color

Dr. Watson System Troubleshooting Utility
drwtsn32

Driver Verifier Utility
verifier

Event Viewer
eventvwr.msc

File Signature Verification Tool
sigverif

Findfast
findfast.cpl

Folders Properties
control folders

Fonts
control fonts

Fonts Folder
fonts

Free Cell Card Game
freecell

Game Controllers
joy.cpl

Group Policy Editor (XP Prof)
gpedit.msc

Hearts Card Game
mshearts

Iexpress Wizard
iexpress

Indexing Service
ciadv.msc

Internet Properties
inetcpl.cpl


IP Configuration (Display Connection Configuration)
ipconfig /all

IP Configuration (Display DNS Cache Contents)
ipconfig /displaydns

IP Configuration (Delete DNS Cache Contents)
ipconfig /flushdns

IP Configuration (Release All Connections)
ipconfig /release

IP Configuration (Renew All Connections)
ipconfig /renew

IP Configuration (Refreshes DHCP & Re-Registers DNS)
ipconfig /registerdns

IP Configuration (Display DHCP Class ID)
ipconfig /showclassid

IP Configuration (Modifies DHCP Class ID)
ipconfig /setclassid


ava Control Panel (If Installed)
jpicpl32.cpl

Java Control Panel (If Installed)
javaws

Keyboard Properties
control keyboard

Local Security Settings
secpol.msc

Local Users and Groups
lusrmgr.msc

Logs You Out Of Windows
logoff

Microsoft Chat
winchat

Minesweeper Game
winmine

Mouse Properties
control mouse

Mouse Properties
main.cpl

Network Connections
control netconnections

Network Connections
ncpa.cpl

Network Setup Wizard
netsetup.cpl

Notepad
notepad

Nview Desktop Manager (If Installed)
nvtuicpl.cpl

Object Packager
packager

ODBC Data Source Administrator
odbccp32.cpl

On Screen Keyboard
osk

Opens AC3 Filter (If Installed)
ac3filter.cpl

Password Properties
password.cpl

Performance Monitor
perfmon.msc

Performance Monitor
perfmon

Phone and Modem Options
telephon.cpl

Power Configuration
powercfg.cpl

Printers and Faxes
control printers

Printers Folder
printers

Private Character Editor
eudcedit

Quicktime (If Installed)
QuickTime.cpl

Regional Settings
intl.cpl

Registry Editor
regedit

Registry Editor
regedit32

Remote Desktop
mstsc

Removable Storage
ntmsmgr.msc

Removable Storage Operator Requests
ntmsoprq.msc

Resultant Set of Policy (XP Prof)
rsop.msc

Scanners and Cameras
sticpl.cpl

Scheduled Tasks
control schedtasks

Security Center
wscui.cpl

Services
services.msc

Shared Folders
fsmgmt.msc

Shuts Down Windows
shutdown

Sounds and Audio
mmsys.cpl

Spider Solitare Card Game
spider

SQL Client Configuration
cliconfg

System Configuration Editor
sysedit

System Configuration Utility
msconfig

System File Checker Utility (Scan Immediately)
sfc /scannow

System File Checker Utility (Scan Once At Next Boot)
sfc /scanonce

System File Checker Utility (Scan On Every Boot)
sfc /scanboot

System File Checker Utility (Return to Default Setting)
sfc /revert

System File Checker Utility (Purge File Cache)
sfc /purgecache

System File Checker Utility (Set Cache Size to size x)
sfc /cachesize=x

System Properties
sysdm.cpl

Task Manager
taskmgr

Telnet Client
telnet

User Account Management
nusrmgr.cpl

Utility Manager
utilman

Windows Firewall
firewall.cpl

Windows Magnifier
magnify

Windows Management Infrastructure
wmimgmt.msc

Windows System Security Tool
syskey

Windows Update Launches
wupdmgr

Windows XP Tour Wizard
tourstart

Wordpad
write 


*You can make your own commands too.
If you want to launch a program from run window folloe thse steps
*
1, create a shortcut of the program
2, name the shortcut anything you want.
3, copy it to the windows\system32 folder
4, open run window and type in the name.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 25, 2006)

*WORD*
/a---Starts Word and prevents add-ins and global templates (including the Normal template) from being loaded automatically.

The /a switch also locks the setting files; that is, the setting files cannot be read or modified if you use this switch.

/laddinpath---Starts Word and then loads a specific Word add-in.

/m---Starts a new instance of Word without running any AutoExec macros.

/mmacroname---Starts Word and then runs a specific macro. The /m switch also prevents Word from running any AutoExec macros.

/n---Starts a new instance of Word with no document open. Documents opened in each instance of Word will not appear as choices in the Window menu of other instances.

/ttemplatename---Starts Word with a new document based on a template other than the Normal template.

/w---Starts a new instance of Word with a blank document. Documents opened in each instance of Word will not appear as choices in the Window menu of the other instances.

(no switch)---A new Word window is opened with a blank document using the existing instance of the Word program.

/c---Starts a new instance of Word and then invokes NetMeeting.

/q---Starts Word without displaying the Word splash screen. This switch is only available in Word 2000 Service Release 1 (SR-1).

/r---Starts Word, starts Setup, makes changes in the Windows registry, and then quits. This switch forces a re-register of Word in the Windows registry.

/u---Has no effect and does not start Word.

/x---Starts a new instance of Word from the operating shell (for example, to print in Word). This instance of Word responds to only one DDE request and ignores all other DDE requests and multi-instances. If you are starting a new instance of Word in the operating environment (for example, in Windows), it is recommended that you use the /w switch, which starts a fully functioning instance.

pathname\filename---Starts Starts Word with a specific document open.


----------



## mihirvashist (Jul 25, 2006)

not of any use...
already knew 99 cmds


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 25, 2006)

cool list .... didn't knew most ... should be helpful ... thanx


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice complation dude! Keep it up.

Aditya


----------



## knight17 (Jul 25, 2006)

I was just got fired for not mentioning the source of the article...
So add it soon buddyy...
I think it is somewhere from here

*search.msn.com/results.aspx?q=100+Windows+XP+RUN+COMMANDS+"Start+>+Run"&FORM=QBRE


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice one Knight. Thank you. Which firing are you talking about?

Aditya


----------



## paul_007 (Jul 26, 2006)

great post rakesh , i,m using windows XP since 2 years but didnt knew these commands except 4 or 5 of them


----------



## knight17 (Jul 26, 2006)

*mention the source*



			
				aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Nice one Knight. Thank you. Which firing are you talking about?
> 
> Aditya



I told about my case..I have seen this many times before on many pages,thats why I told to mention the source..


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 27, 2006)

handy for tools for many users........ good post...


----------



## aravinth545 (Jul 29, 2006)

very cool list

keep it up

u r g8


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 29, 2006)

aravinth545 said:
			
		

> very cool list
> 
> keep it up
> 
> u r g8



To whom was this credited to...I think most of them know there is a reputation button...Plz use it


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jul 29, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Registry Editor
> regedit32



That does not work,but keep it up,you've done a great job.


----------



## mastery20 (Jul 31, 2006)

it was great to know the shortcut commands for xp . it is great 
keep up

thank u


----------



## blueshift (Aug 2, 2006)

Heres one of the source:
*www.ittopics.com/default.aspx?page...&article=f0b2dea7-cefc-4853-a918-253e5723d806


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 2, 2006)

Good info but GUI is better than typing.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 2, 2006)

@rakeshishere: YOU MUST GIVE SOURCE OF CONTENTS THATS NOT ORIGINALLY YOURS! SO WHEN ARE YOU REVEALING THE SOURCE?



			
				rakeshishere said:
			
		

> To whom was this credited to...I think most of them know there is a reputation button...Plz use it


Begging for reputation makes you liable for -ve reps! Be careful mate!


----------



## mediator (Aug 2, 2006)

@rakeshishere........Good work this shud be made sticky!


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 3, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> @rakeshishere: YOU MUST GIVE SOURCE OF CONTENTS THATS NOT ORIGINALLY YOURS! SO WHEN ARE YOU REVEALING THE SOURCE?
> 
> Begging for reputation makes you liable for -ve reps! Be careful mate!


 

OOPs forgot abt the -ve rep..Anywaz thanx 4 telling it AND sorry for delaying the source AND the source for my info is 
*www.wintips-inc.com/wintricks.htm. Check the site and the website has a s/w called WINTRICKS which  is a collection of such gud tricks*


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Glad you revealed it quickly


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 3, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Glad you revealed it quickly



LOL


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 10, 2006)

SOME MORE COMMANDS


Accessibility Controls
access.cpl

Add Hardware Wizard
hdwwiz.cpl

Add/Remove Programs
appwiz.cpl

Administrative Tools
control admintools

Automatic Updates
wuaucpl.cpl

Bluetooth Transfer Wizard
fsquirt

Calculator
calc

Certificate Manager
certmgr.msc

Character Map
charmap

Check Disk Utility
chkdsk

Clipboard Viewer
clipbrd

Command Prompt
cmd

Component Services
dcomcnfg

Computer Management
compmgmt.msc

Date and Time Properties
timedate.cpl

DDE Shares
ddeshare

Device Manager
devmgmt.msc

Direct X Control Panel (If Installed)*
directx.cpl

Direct X Troubleshooter
dxdiag

Disk Cleanup Utility
cleanmgr

Disk Defragment
dfrg.msc

Disk Management
diskmgmt.msc

Disk Partition Manager
diskpart

Display Properties
control desktop

Display Properties
desk.cpl

Display Properties (w/Appearance Tab Preselected)
control color

Dr. Watson System Troubleshooting Utility
drwtsn32

Driver Verifier Utility
verifier

Event Viewer
eventvwr.msc

File Signature Verification Tool
sigverif

Findfast
findfast.cpl

Folders Properties
control folders

Fonts
control fonts

Fonts Folder
fonts

Free Cell Card Game
freecell

Game Controllers
joy.cpl

Group Policy Editor (XP Prof)
gpedit.msc

Hearts Card Game
mshearts

Iexpress Wizard
iexpress

Indexing Service
ciadv.msc

Internet Properties
inetcpl.cpl


IP Configuration (Display Connection Configuration)
ipconfig /all

IP Configuration (Display DNS Cache Contents)
ipconfig /displaydns

IP Configuration (Delete DNS Cache Contents)
ipconfig /flushdns

IP Configuration (Release All Connections)
ipconfig /release

IP Configuration (Renew All Connections)
ipconfig /renew

IP Configuration (Refreshes DHCP & Re-Registers DNS)
ipconfig /registerdns

IP Configuration (Display DHCP Class ID)
ipconfig /showclassid

IP Configuration (Modifies DHCP Class ID)
ipconfig /setclassid


ava Control Panel (If Installed)
jpicpl32.cpl

Java Control Panel (If Installed)
javaws

Keyboard Properties
control keyboard

Local Security Settings
secpol.msc

Local Users and Groups
lusrmgr.msc

Logs You Out Of Windows
logoff

Microsoft Chat
winchat

Minesweeper Game
winmine

Mouse Properties
control mouse

Mouse Properties
main.cpl

Network Connections
control netconnections

Network Connections
ncpa.cpl

Network Setup Wizard
netsetup.cpl

Notepad
notepad

Nview Desktop Manager (If Installed)
nvtuicpl.cpl

Object Packager
packager

ODBC Data Source Administrator
odbccp32.cpl

On Screen Keyboard
osk

Opens AC3 Filter (If Installed)
ac3filter.cpl

Password Properties
password.cpl

Performance Monitor
perfmon.msc

Performance Monitor
perfmon

Phone and Modem Options
telephon.cpl

Power Configuration
powercfg.cpl

Printers and Faxes
control printers

Printers Folder
printers

Private Character Editor
eudcedit

Quicktime (If Installed)
QuickTime.cpl

Regional Settings
intl.cpl

Registry Editor
regedit

Registry Editor
regedit32

Remote Desktop
mstsc

Removable Storage
ntmsmgr.msc

Removable Storage Operator Requests
ntmsoprq.msc

Resultant Set of Policy (XP Prof)
rsop.msc

Scanners and Cameras
sticpl.cpl

Scheduled Tasks
control schedtasks

Security Center
wscui.cpl

Services
services.msc

Shared Folders
fsmgmt.msc

Shuts Down Windows
shutdown

Sounds and Audio
mmsys.cpl

Spider Solitare Card Game
spider

SQL Client Configuration
cliconfg

System Configuration Editor
sysedit

System Configuration Utility
msconfig

System File Checker Utility (Scan Immediately)
sfc /scannow

System File Checker Utility (Scan Once At Next Boot)
sfc /scanonce

System File Checker Utility (Scan On Every Boot)
sfc /scanboot

System File Checker Utility (Return to Default Setting)
sfc /revert

System File Checker Utility (Purge File Cache)
sfc /purgecache

System File Checker Utility (Set Cache Size to size x)
sfc /cachesize=x

System Properties
sysdm.cpl

Task Manager
taskmgr

Telnet Client
telnet

User Account Management
nusrmgr.cpl

Utility Manager
utilman

Windows Firewall
firewall.cpl

Windows Magnifier
magnify

Windows Management Infrastructure
wmimgmt.msc

Windows System Security Tool
syskey

Windows Update Launches
wupdmgr

Windows XP Tour Wizard
tourstart

Wordpad
write


----------

